# 10rc vs Texas A&M



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc pooping the bed early


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc 0 
AM 7


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Trying to be a hero equals fumble for 10rc


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2016)

daggum, just hold onto the ball!!   durn butter fingers.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown rocky top on a trick play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Rocky top losing a player per play to injuries


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Aggies throw the bomb early


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

2nd and goal Aggies


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown Aggies

14-7 Aggies


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

that looked easy. go aggies.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc fumbles on kickoff Aggies ball


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown Aggies--flag on field

ETA PASS INT 

Aggies scored anyway on next play 


21-7 aggies


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Where are all the 10rc smack mouths ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

td aggies. vols getting rolled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Tennessee spotting points again.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 8, 2016)

3 turnovers by the Vols in 1st quarter


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Where are all the 10rc smack mouths ?



their reader/typists must be off today. or they are hunting like elfiiiiiii


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

bogus penalty but the vools have been here before. They are gonna need a monster comeback again.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Butch cussing the referees out


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Butch keeps it up and he'll be the first recipient of the new Muschamp Rule.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2016)

Stinks, but par for the course this year.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Verne and Gary stop calling the game for sec politics about lsu Florida game


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2016)

This got ugly early and often.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This got ugly early and often.



Hasn't all of Tennessee's games gone like this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Gonna go drop off a deer stand and put up some trail cams.
See y'all later.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Referees are so stupid even Verne and Gary caught the mistake


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc had the ball on their own 2 yard line


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Where all the rocky tops?


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Butch cussing the referees out



Such a bum..


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2016)

Where is the 10rc back Hurd? Assault somebody before he got on the bus?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Where all the rocky tops?



one of them is venting in the lsu/uf thread.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 8, 2016)

2 hours to play one half. Way too long. My biggest complaint with college football. At least I'm not there. brutal to sit in bleachers through endless TV timeouts


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Where all the rocky tops?



Don't worry they will be in here after half time. To tells how they are a second half comeback team!!!!!

UT wins by 3 td's! !!!!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2016)

Well we've had worse 1st halfs, but this season is going to give me an ulcer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

another ut fumble. lol.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Fumble rocky top.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Tennessee defense falling apart so bad even Gary and Verne see it


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown Aggies


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Walked in like he was taking a stroll in the park


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

28-7 Aggies


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

There is still time boys. ...... don't give up hope yet!!!!!!! UT by 3 td's!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Get ready boys the route just started!!!!!!! UT by 3 td's!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown rocky top!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

28-14 aggies


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Here it comes crocky top on the move!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Tennessee fumbles AGAIN trying to be a hero


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Not playing Hurd and giving the ball to this kid who I'm sure didn't get promised anything in recruiting is going to cost ole bootch


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Now it's time to play ball UT..... make me some money!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2016)

good lawd.... turnover #6.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Interception by Aggies


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Oops


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Here we go...... come on crocky top move the ball!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Players falling out all over the field


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Tennesse's o-line looks like the dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Dobbs sacked 2 plays in a row


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Dobbs getting hit on almost every play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Another player down


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

And another.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Tennessee going to have to get fans to play if they keep plant players


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc player hurt bad. Being taken off field on a stretcher


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2016)

A ton of injuries in this game...sad to see. I hope that boy is okay. Doesn't look good. Prayers.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

At least he was moving his fingers.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Dang another player down.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Another player down from Aggies


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Come on boys get 10-8!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Touchdown 10rc!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 8, 2016)

Vols trying to make it a ballgame.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Alright now we will see what TaM is made of.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Think that ball bounced.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

These 2 teams are gonna run out of players before this game is over.....


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

TD Aggies!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

TD vowels!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

............................
.
.
.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 8, 2016)

wow what a play


----------



## keithsto (Oct 8, 2016)

Holy crap Aggie fumble through the end zone.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Why not just slide down.........


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Why not just slide down.........



Not going to criticize him for that, no college kid is going to slide down with green grass in front of him regardless of the situation unless told directly before the play, which from that distance, no coach in football would have said.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 8, 2016)

have mercy


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Win or lose.  I hope yall can see UT is for real. We're playing half backups on the rd . We don't quit, these guys are winners


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Why not just slide down.........



Why not just protect the ball?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Lord what luck......


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 8, 2016)

inexcusable how these teams allow this to happen. See it every week in different games


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 8, 2016)

kamara is superman


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Lord what luck......



Plus some stupidity by the Aggies.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Plus some stupidity by the Aggies.



Yep for sure.


----------



## keithsto (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Win or lose.  I hope yall can see UT is for real. We're playing half backups on the rd . We don't quit, these guys are winners



I think y'all made a deal with the debbil ala Auburn from a few years back.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 8, 2016)

What in the world?. I've been watchin the arky game


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 8, 2016)

gracious


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Woooooo


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

and UT wins in overtime


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Another prime example of why a kicker should be #2 on your recruit list behind a QB


----------



## Scott G (Oct 8, 2016)

Not even Auburn has had this kind of luck. This may be the luckiest team I've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Not even Auburn has had this kind of luck. This may be the luckiest team I've seen in my lifetime.



First few years of Les Miles LSU would like to have a word with you about that...2 loss NC....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Not even Auburn has had this kind of luck. This may be the luckiest team I've seen in my lifetime.



silver horseshoes surgically implanted in colons.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 8, 2016)

holy moley


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Wooo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm just comin in here to say holy cow and I need to see a cardiologist.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> First few years of Les Miles LSU would like to have a word with you about that...2 loss NC....



I'm convinced Butch stole Les' lucky rabbits foot.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Dang he caught that!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

Knights a freak


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh yeah they review this obvious catch, but they don't review the ball bouncing off the turn against UGA.  Did you guys also notice after one UT turnover there were 10 guys from TAMU with their helmets off running on the field and the long haired guy who made play went running off the field with his helmet off?  Yet no penalty.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 8, 2016)

Game over!!!  UT's luck finally runs out.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

finally


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc's horseshoe fell out of their tookus.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

that was a beautiful throw from Dobbs to the A&M DB


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 8, 2016)

Go home Butch. Duck still pulling the truck? Luck ran out finally.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2016)

Good dang game and good fight from the fellas. Woooo. I can't handle many more of these


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hurts is getting practiced up smoking arkansas at home. get ready for loss 2. daily volsux.


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2016)

10rc's Auburn rabbits' foot just came off...they don't have enough players for Bama. All down hill from here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

Well now. That was a great win. 

I certainly hope O'Brian is ok.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 8, 2016)

Good game A&M


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2016)

tcward said:


> 10rc's Auburn rabbits' foot just came off...they don't have enough players for Bama. All down hill from here.



The East is up for grabs after next week.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

and just like that...the horseshoe fell out


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Fire butch!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

What's being called luck?  The effort our defender gave to chase down a ball carrier  and literally PUNCH the ball out?  That was a good play.  We beat ourselves in this one.  We went into a hostile environment with 4 of our best players out.  Lost 3-4 in the game.  Had 7-8 turnovers. We shouldn't have even been in this game.  Came from behind for a 5th consecutive game.  You don't get that lucky.  That's effort, relentless play and a heart that don't know how to quit. Turnovers lost this game. Not getting outplayed, or out coached. Time to focus on Bama with what's left of our roster


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's being called luck?  The effort our defender gave to chase down a ball carrier  and literally PUNCH the ball out?  That was a good play.  We beat ourselves in this one.  We went into a hostile environment with 4 of our best players out.  Lost 3-4 in the game.  Had 7-8 turnovers. We shouldn't have even been in this game.  Came from behind for a 5th consecutive game.  You don't get that lucky.  That's effort, relentless play and a heart that don't know how to quit. Turnovers lost this game. Not getting outplayed, or out coached. Time to focus on Bama with what's left of our roster





Where was all that smack talk during the game ?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good dang game and good fight from the fellas. Woooo. I can't handle many more of these



Don't want to disappoint you Ryne, but I don't think there will be anymore of these. I figure y'all lose to Bama next week, then recover against USCLite...but be wary of Vandy and Mizzou.  I think both could give y'all fits. I could be wrong.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's being called luck?  The effort our defender gave to chase down a ball carrier  and literally PUNCH the ball out?  That was a good play.  We beat ourselves in this one.  We went into a hostile environment with 4 of our best players out.  Lost 3-4 in the game.  Had 7-8 turnovers. We shouldn't have even been in this game.  Came from behind for a 5th consecutive game.  You don't get that lucky.  That's effort, relentless play and a heart that don't know how to quit. Turnovers lost this game. Not getting outplayed, or out coached. Time to focus on Bama with what's left of our roster



^^^^^^

Needs moved to excuse thread please.........


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's being called luck?  The effort our defender gave to chase down a ball carrier  and literally PUNCH the ball out?  That was a good play.  We beat ourselves in this one.  We went into a hostile environment with 4 of our best players out.  Lost 3-4 in the game.  Had 7-8 turnovers. We shouldn't have even been in this game.  Came from behind for a 5th consecutive game.  You don't get that lucky.  That's effort, relentless play and a heart that don't know how to quit. Turnovers lost this game. Not getting outplayed, or out coached. Time to focus on Bama with what's left of our roster


is this guy serious?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

Rocky top done turned into rocky flop!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Where was all that smack talk during the game ?



Yall ask me this every single week.  I'm a UT fan.  I'd rather watch the game than to be on here during a game,  perhaps?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Needs moved to excuse thread please.........



This


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2016)

next weeks loss will be blamed on injuries.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 8, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Rocky top done turned into rocky flop!



Only in the billy thread


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> is this guy serious?



Please over look him ...... he just doesn't get it.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Don't want to disappoint you Ryne, but I don't think there will be anymore of these. I figure y'all lose to Bama next week, then recover against USCLite...but be wary of Vandy and Mizzou.  I think both could give y'all fits. I could be wrong.



I wanted to be 2-2 through this 4 game stretch. Looks like we might end up that way. Rest of the schedule no one matches up to us honestly. But we shall see that's why they play the games!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> is this guy serious?



Are you? The outsiders and or sore losers will pick everything apart they can that negatively affected the game. But never sees anything else.  It's luck because we play good in the 2nd half? Guess what?  We played one half last year too, but it was the 1st half. Last year,  we was the best 1st half team.  This year,  we're the best 2nd half team. I guess last year, we were unlucky? Good teams find ways to win.  You don't have to like it.  It is what is.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wanted to be 2-2 through this 4 game stretch. Looks like we might end up that way. Rest of the schedule no one matches up to us honestly. But we shall see that's why they play the games!



That's what most expected. I expected to beat aTm, though. I said before the season 11-1 if healthy. Man are we banged up


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2016)

7 turnovers. Once again the Volsux fail to play up to their potential.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's what most expected. I expected to beat aTm, though. I said before the season 11-1 if healthy. Man are we banged up



Please move this to the excuse thread.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's what most expected. I expected to beat aTm, though. I said before the season 11-1 if healthy. Man are we banged up



Y'all are going to win next week, I wouldn't worry about it.  This is the same thing UF did in their first NC under Urban.  4 ranked SEC games in a row, lost the third one to Auburn, recovered the following week.

Problem still is I don't see you beating Bama a second time in Atlanta.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Please move this to the excuse thread.



Where do you see an excuse, Copper? 7 turnovers is why we lost.  8 guys out?  Come on,  who recovers from that?  Seriously. We competed  with #8 on backups. Everyone called a blowout on here.  I still don't think aTm is that good


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Y'all are going to win next week, I wouldn't worry about it.  This is the same thing UF did in their first NC under Urban.  4 ranked SEC games in a row, lost the third one to Auburn, recovered the following week.
> 
> Problem still is I don't see you beating Bama a second time in Atlanta.



If we were healthy, I think we could.  Not now, but I think it's the other way around.  Lose next week. Win in SECCG


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where do you see an excuse, Copper? 7 turnovers is why we lost.  8 guys out?  Come on,  who recovers from that?  Seriously. We competed  with #8 on backups. Everyone called a blowout on here.  I still don't think aTm is that good



They won that's all that matters........ 

Just returning the favor a UT fan did for the Dawgs did after the Ol Miss game...... can't take it ..... well...... bye.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we were healthy, I think we could.  Not now, but I think it's the other way around.  Lose next week. Win in SECCG



This needs saved for next week's excuse thread.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we were healthy, I think we could.  Not now, but I think it's the other way around.  Lose next week. Win in SECCG



You lose next week you won't make the SECCG, but it won't matter since ya'll are going to win.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Also, in regards to the injury thing, dont forget the Packers won an NFL title without like half their team.  As long as Dobbs doesn't go down, you have the captain of your ship, you guys will be fine.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Also, in regards to the injury thing, dont forget the Packers won an NFL title without like half their team.  As long as Dobbs doesn't go down, you have the captain of your ship, you guys will be fine.



Dobbs goes down next week...... Matty6 just PM'ED me about it.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Dobbs goes down next week...... Matty6 just PM'ED me about it.



I think 6 is going to go back to Cali after the way his team plays next week.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> You lose next week you won't make the SECCG, but it won't matter since ya'll are going to win.



Ga's out.  UF will lose to LSU, Arkansas abs possibly UGAly


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Also, in regards to the injury thing, dont forget the Packers won an NFL title without like half their team.  As long as Dobbs doesn't go down, you have the captain of your ship, you guys will be fine.



Offensively were fine.  It's the defense. Need those LBS and Sutton at Corner in a bad way.  As I mentioned last night.  Kelly is a stud RB.


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Where do you see an excuse, Copper? 7 turnovers is why we lost.  8 guys out?  Come on,  who recovers from that?  Seriously. We competed  with #8 on backups. Everyone called a blowout on here.  I still don't think aTm is that good



All those turnovers are supposed to be corrected by the coaches. Start blaming them too.

And by your logic (as dumb as it is), we competed with you ranked 25th, led majority of the game, and lost as a result of poor coaching decisions.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

Been Fishing most of the day. It was a good game, but has anybody heard how the UT player is doing. Seeing a kid laying on the field like that puts things in a different perspective. Praying the kid is okay.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Horns said:


> All those turnovers are supposed to be corrected by the coaches. Start blaming them too.
> 
> And by your logic (as dumb as it is), we competed with you ranked 25th, led majority of the game, and lost as a result of poor coaching decisions.



Can't splain nuthin to them........


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Offensively were fine.  It's the defense. Need those LBS and Sutton at Corner in a bad way.  As I mentioned last night.  Kelly is a stud RB.



If Dobbs gets hurt, your offense will struggle


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Horns said:


> All those turnovers are supposed to be corrected by the coaches. Start blaming them too.
> 
> And by your logic (as dumb as it is), we competed with you ranked 25th, led majority of the game, and lost as a result of poor coaching decisions.



Everyone has competed with us.  We're beating ourself in the 1st half. I don't know why they can't play 4 quarters


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Everyone has competed with us.  We're beating ourself in the 1st half. I don't know why they can't play 4 quarters



Football fans normally call it subpar coaching


----------



## Scott G (Oct 8, 2016)

Horns said:


> If Dobbs gets hurt, your offense will struggle



According to VOL fans here his backup is just as elusive but a better pocket passer. Basically better than Dobbs........but isn't the starter for some reason.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Been Fishing most of the day. It was a good game, but has anybody heard how the UT player is doing. Seeing a kid laying on the field like that puts things in a different perspective. Praying the kid is okay.



Per Twitter he left hospital and got on the team plane.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If we were healthy, I think we could.  Not now, but I think it's the other way around.  Lose next week. Win in SECCG



bama and uf will be in seccg


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Per Twitter he left hospital and got on the team plane.



Good news 4X4, that was scary, and all I could think about were his parents watching that not knowing what shape their son was going to be in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

Amoo said:


> You lose next week you won't make the SECCG, but it won't matter since ya'll are going to win.



dobbs will be running for his life next week and will be lucky to survive.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good news 4X4, that was scary, and all I could think about were his parents watching that not knowing what shape their son was going to be in.



They was there.  Left stands when he was carted off field


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama and uf will be in seccg



Bama still has some games to play.  UF will lose to LSU. We win the tie breaker


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

UT played what I think was one of their better games of the year. They played a good game and did not quit. Congrats to them on not quitting.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> According to VOL fans here his backup is just as elusive but a better pocket passer. Basically better than Dobbs........but isn't the starter for some reason.



Yeah,  cause that never happens. Dobbs was better than Worley,  but didn't get to play until Worley got hurt. Another example is tonight our back ups looked better than Hurd running the ball. And a 3rd example is our sophmore o linemen being better than the original starters.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Horns said:


> Football fans normally call it subpar coaching


Idgits usually blame coaches for dropped balls, missed tackles and fumbles too. Coaching was not the problem tonight


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Idgits usually blame coaches for dropped balls, missed tackles and fumbles too. Coaching was not the problem tonight



Coaches are supposed to correct the problems though. It seems that they are progressively increasing however.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> UF will lose to LSU.



UF just might do everything in their power to avoid making up that game. LSU offered numerous solutions, but UF rejected all of them. It is in UF's best interest not to play that game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT played what I think was one of their better games of the year. They played a good game and did not quit. Congrats to them on not quitting.



Yes and I'm not making any excuses. I enjoyed the effort to come back.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  cause that never happens. Dobbs was better than Worley,  but didn't get to play until Worley got hurt. Another example is tonight our back ups looked better than Hurd running the ball. And a 3rd example is our sophmore o linemen being better than the original starters.



So if your backups are better than your starters why makes excuses that they're using the backups?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So if your backups are better than your starters why makes excuses that they're using the backups?



Now you done it........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> So if your backups are better than your starters why makes excuses that they're using the backups?





John Cooper said:


> Now you done it........



Oh Snap he doesn't do well with facts by using what he said and showing him just how silly he looks arguing.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2016)

Heck I even started an excuse thread just for these 2 and they claim they don't make excuses. .....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Heck I even started an excuse thread just for these 2 and they claim they don't make excuses. .....



Them elite players were dropping like flies. I remember when that happened to UGA in Knoxville one year. Sux but you can't make excuses.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

*Thanks for the classy post*



KyDawg said:


> UT played what I think was one of their better games of the year. They played a good game and did not quit. Congrats to them on not quitting.



Hard to win late in the game when you clown around for 3 quarters. This team is maddening but I'm proud of them fighting back. Hopefully we'll have enough healthy players to field a team next Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Hard to win late in the game when you clown around for 3 quarters. This team is maddening but I'm proud of them fighting back. Hopefully we'll have enough healthy players to field a team next Saturday.



If they played their tempo two minute offense the entire game they would be impressive. But alas.............


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

Man...that was hurtful.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

*You're probably right*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If they played their tempo two minute offense the entire game they would be impressive. But alas.............



This end of game theatrics is getting old.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> This end of game theatrics is getting old.


You mean 10rc? or my statement. I was being serious. They look the best in the last two minutes of just about every game than they do the first 3.5 quarters.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

*Our 4th quarter antics*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean 10rc? or my statement. I was being serious. They look the best in the last two minutes of just about every game than they do the first 3.5 quarters.



I don't think I've ever seen a team like this. Hard on the heart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a team like this. Hard on the heart.



The words sloppy and injuries come to mind, until the chips are down, then the get serious and play real ball. It is frustrating for any fan of any team that plays by the skin of their teeth until the last few minutes of a game. 

The Bama / Tennessee game is going to be a bloodfest. I wouldn't bet on either team right now for that one.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The words sloppy and injuries come to mind, until the chips are down, then the get serious and play real ball. It is frustrating for any fan of any team that plays by the skin of their teeth until the last few minutes of a game.
> 
> The Bama / Tennessee game is going to be a bloodfest. I wouldn't bet on either team right now for that one.




I'm hoping for a good game but I just don't think we'll be able to hang with the bammers.  We just don't have the horses right now.  Neyland will be rocking and we'll fight the best we can but it'll take a 4 qtr effort and no turnovers to have a chance. Tonight kinda showed that we're just not capable of doing that right now. But hey,  who knows,  it's SEC football,  anything can happen. Here's to a injury free game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I'm hoping for a good game but I just don't think we'll be able to hang with the bammers.  We just don't have the horses right now.  Neyland will be rocking and we'll fight the best we can but it'll take a 4 qtr effort and no turnovers to have a chance. Tonight kinda showed that we're just not capable of doing that right now. But hey,  who knows,  it's SEC football,  anything can happen. Here's to a injury free game.



Ol' Miss and Tennessee always play up when they face Bama, so I wouldn't count them out yet. Bama's defense overall were sloppy tonight with too many big yardage penalties. Fitzpatrick had a stellar night, but that was about it. Well, and the fact that the D planted Allen like a row of corn nearly every first down. Tennessee's QB is a much more mobile and formidable weapon than Allen was. 

It will prove to be a frustrating game for both sides and fans I fear.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

*Just curious*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' Miss and Tennessee always play up when they face Bama, so I wouldn't count them out yet. Bama's defense overall were sloppy tonight with too many big yardage penalties. Fitzpatrick had a stellar night, but that was about it. Well, and the fact that the D planted Allen like a row of corn nearly every first down. Tennessee's QB is a much more mobile and formidable weapon than Allen was.
> 
> It will prove to be a frustrating game for both sides and fans I fear.



Are you a dawg first then bammer or vice versa?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Are you a dawg first then bammer or vice versa?



In the order of the Avatar. Roll Tide for 52 years. Closet Dawg fan unless they play Bama. Now pulling more for Dawgs now that Kirby is on board. Would have loved to see Richt pull out the win in Miami tonight too, but he's got a little more work to do with those boys. He's in the right place for him though. The UGA AD and big dawg Alumni meddle too much in a HC's program. Hopefully Kirby put down the same law against that, that Saban did when he came to Bama and it will stop. 

Now to a serious topic; Who is Tennessee's new head coach gonna be?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The words sloppy and injuries come to mind, until the chips are down, then the get serious and play real ball. It is frustrating for any fan of any team that plays by the skin of their teeth until the last few minutes of a game.
> 
> The Bama / Tennessee game is going to be a bloodfest. I wouldn't bet on either team right now for that one.



I would. I think bama will get back to convincing wins over the vols. they made it interesting last year, but that is it.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I would. I think bama will get back to convincing wins over the vols. they made it interesting last year, but that is it.



Stay confident 6, it's coming.  Don't say I didn't warn ya


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2016)

Bama gonna roll 10rc in a landslide.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In the order of the Avatar. Roll Tide for 52 years. Closet Dawg fan unless they play Bama. Now pulling more for Dawgs now that Kirby is on board. Would have loved to see Richt pull out the win in Miami tonight too, but he's got a little more work to do with those boys. He's in the right place for him though. The UGA AD and big dawg Alumni meddle too much in a HC's program. Hopefully Kirby put down the same law against that, that Saban did when he came to Bama and it will stop.
> 
> Now to a serious topic; Who is Tennessee's new head coach gonna be?



They'll let him stick around a little bit longer. If we do get another coach I hope he is familiar with the fullback position and lets his qb get under center on goaline plays. That probably would work.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> They'll let him stick around a little bit longer. If we do get another coach I hope he is familiar with the fullback position and lets his qb get under center on goaline plays. That probably would work.



I know this is going to be really tough for you to understand so I'll go real slow for you.

The ONLY time your offense works, is when your quarterback is.....in the spread.....AND...a threat to run the football.

Now add tempo (that means line up fast and snap it fast) and your offense looks really good.

The P-R-O-B-L-E-M is you guys wait until you're down big, before you start running it that way.

Hence your coach sucks, and your offense doesn't require a FB to be successful.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Stay confident 6, it's coming.  Don't say I didn't warn ya



I just don't think it will be the vols this year. maybe someone else. not likely we win all of them.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I just don't think it will be the vols this year. maybe someone else. not likely we win all of them.



Them or Auburn IMO


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2016)

*Wow,  I really appreciate you're help on my post*



Amoo said:


> I know this is going to be really tough for you to understand so I'll go real slow for you.
> 
> The ONLY time your offense works, is when your quarterback is.....in the spread.....AND...a threat to run the football.
> 
> ...



But the problem with your reply is,  in order to provide an intelligent response you really need to understand my previous post. I was referring to goal line situations. I hate you wasted all that typing and sarcasm. Good try though.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 9, 2016)

Good game Vols. Gig em!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> But the problem with your reply is,  in order to provide an intelligent response you really need to understand my previous post. I was referring to goal line situations. I hate you wasted all that typing and sarcasm. Good try though.



You mistake sarcasm for facts... Typical Vol.. Yep, you idiots are back...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Hence your coach sucks, and your offense doesn't require a FB to be successful.



Yeah, we've all said it. If it wasn't for a couple horseshoes they would be screaming for his head. A few LUCKY turns and they are world beaters.. 

Vols suck, I can say that about UGA and they blow it off as beating ourselves.. Sleepwalking and every other excuse..

They soooooooooo much want to be relevant they will do and say anything... Bottom line! Vols are no better than a sorry Gators team or UGA... We are building and this is the best team they've seen in 15 years...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

And Amoo, you are trying to talk to the dumbest fan base in the East.. Heck, they thought you were a Dawg and the same ones still think wood paneling walls are an option in a house...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

Not to mention, KYvolsucks is still torn over his son being a UGA fan... At least the young'in learned from Dads mistakes...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2016)

*As always you're clueless*



Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention, KYvolsucks is still torn over his son being a UGA fan... At least the young'in learned from Dads mistakes...



He wanted a red jersey. No way I'd get him a bammer one. I had no problem with the dawgs so I bought him a Georgia jersey.  I'm a SEC fan.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Amoo, you are trying to talk to the dumbest fan base in the East.. Heck, they thought you were a Dawg and the same ones still think wood paneling walls are an option in a house...



Sorry you got beat little man. Hope you're able to get over this. Perhaps your 500 posts this year about the Vols will help. Bless your little heart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> He wanted a red jersey. No way I'd get him a bammer one. I had no problem with the dawgs so I bought him a Georgia jersey.  I'm a SEC fan.



So you are saying the kid has better taste and didn't want a puke Orange jersey?? Glad he showed Dad...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Sorry you got beat little man. Hope you're able to get over this. Perhaps your 500 posts this year about the Vols will help. Bless your little heart.



what color of wood paneling do you prefer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> what color of wood paneling do you prefer?



Golden oak is what I'm thinking..


----------

